# HM Pineapple spawn



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

My first spawn didn't turn out so well as the father was an egg eater and I had to quickly learn about artificial hatching techniques. But this spawn was most definitely different. With a pair I got from polukoff, I have about 40 babies. This father did great! He was very attentive and possibly a little overbearing, lol.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment 75955
View attachment 75956


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't wait to watch them grow! Please post pictures of the parents!


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

Mother- sib to father
View attachment 75976
My sorority and barracks
View attachment 75978
Father
View attachment 75980


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

I couldn't get very good pics, sorry. My iphone just doesn't have such good quality. Now there's something worthwhile to learn- taking good betta pics! I have another spawn going. Or at least I'm conditioning my fishies for one. It's a HMDT to HM.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

I forgot to mention that the babies hatched on 20 January. When can you see the ventral and dorsal fins?


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

Every time I look in their tank, one of the little guys comes up to the glass. The only reason I know it's him is he has a rip/nip in his tail and he's so big compared to the rest. I'm thinking he ripped it on some of the decorations or wood I have in there. Then there's this itty bitty tiny baby. He looks like he was hatched only a few days ago.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment 76052
View attachment 76053


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

I was gone a week, traveling for work. When I returned, I only had one baby dead. IDK what happened but I'm thinking they didn't get fed as often as they should have. The water had not been changed. ARGH! I'm warming water in preparation for water changes right now. But anyways, they're still growing. I have some disparity in size and am going to get a second 10 gal ready to separate the larger ones from the smaller ones. The babies will be 5 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Aww! The babies are so cute! And the Mommy and Daddy are beautiful! The babies are going to turn our gorgeous!


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

They're still tiny. So sad. Can't wait for them to get bigger.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, can't wait!


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have them separated into two 10 gal aquariums.


----------

